# Look/Campy 11 speed issues?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

I've heard that there are potential issues on Looks (I have a 586) and Campagnolo 11 speed drives. Does anyone know if this is indeed the case, and if so, what are the problems (and possible solutions)?

Thanks.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

bing181 said:


> I've heard that there are potential issues on Looks (I have a 586) and Campagnolo 11 speed drives. Does anyone know if this is indeed the case, and if so, what are the problems (and possible solutions)?
> 
> Thanks.


I have heard and read from this forum some issues with 11 speed compact, but our team rides standard 53/39 chainrings and no issues. Ok, there was one when FD hanger cracked, but look send a new one and it was 15min operation to drill old one off and rivet the new one to its place.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Absolutely no issues with the 586. There are a few isolated incidents that had issues with Campagnolo and the 695. They are being resolved.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Chris,

What's the latest with your situation?


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Martyk22 said:


> Chris,
> 
> What's the latest with your situation?


I'm not Chris, but my situation was that I couldn't use the 19 and 21 (on a 12-27). It just wouldn't sit at all, constant skipping. Anyway, LBS discovered that the cable had been routed wrongly, fixed it in a jiffy, and it now seems to be perfect.

This is Chorus 11 speed on a 586.


----------

